# Surefire LX2 Serial Number Registry



## DimeRazorback (Jul 30, 2009)

Hello all!

I have decided to start a serial number registry for the LX2!

There have been queries on the differentiating serial numbers, so I thought it would be good to see them all together!

All you have to do is post your serial number, and perhaps a photo if you want... only because I love to see pics of the LX2... among many other lights 

Update:
From the data we have collected so far, it appears that:

Serial numbers starting with "X" were the 'first run' or 'preorder' units.
Serial numbers starting with "A" are the 'second run' or 'backordered' units.

People with serial numbers starting with "A", check that you clip is pushed in all the way! There has been a few reports, of clips scratching the head... Refer to the image below, for how the clip should be installed.







Also try to keep discussion on the LX2 down, there is already a lengthy topic on the LX2... and this doesn't need to be another 

I'll start with mine!

X00340







*LX2 Serial Number List*

'First Run'
DimeRazorback ---- X00340
alflys2 ------------ X00399
go to the light ---- X00527
hook63 ----------- X00603
Harry999 --------- X00732
ValhallaPrime ----- X00742
PoliceScannerMan - X00789
Not So Bright ----- X00885
criollo ------------ X00895
MaxLight ---------- X00978
youreacrab ------- X01258
Mikey V ---------- X01259
MSaxatilus -------- X01450
SarcoBlaster ------ X01483
willrx ------------- X01515
JakeGMCHD ------- X01518
1catquak --------- X01526
pipspeak ---------- X01535
Kiwi_sg ----------- X01547
Robert M ---------- X01727
EuroBeetle -------- X01752
cue003 ----------- X01762
prime77 ----------- X01765
black bolt --------- X01770
henry1960 -------- X01794
Chao ------------- X02070
l2icel3all ---------- X02055
subiedriver1990 --- X02129
dlee96 ------------ X02147
cue003 ----------- X02235

'Second Run'
gsxrac ------------ A02118
Sgt. LED ---------- A02130
Scotty007 -------- A02168
MaxLight ---------- A02301
johndoeslo -------- A02467
Big_Ed ------------ A02583
steerpike999 ------ A02593
Vesper ----------- A02612
EV_007 ----------- A02743
KDOG3 ------------ A02746
BRO -------------- A02755
Ken2step --------- A02798
sylvain ------------ A02838
Litbobber --------- A02850
geigercount ------- A02924
trailblazer --------- A02992
lightwolf ---------- A03114
Ctrain ------------ A03118
Khabbi ------------ A03157
freeride21a ------- A03228
Lightingguy321 --- A03313
run4jc ------------ A03408
.:R32driver ------- A03411
xpawel18x -------- A03593
Numbers ---------- A03616
RobertM ---------- A04004
ss355 ------------ A06312
It01Firefox ------- A06328
wfish ------------- A06488
njet212 ----------- A06879
pjandyho --------- A06699
BST07 ------------ A06715
iapyx ------------- A06872
Lazyboy ---------- A06901
sonrider657 ------- A07157
pulstar ----------- A07247
G23fan ----------- A07451
jmerq9999 -------- A07723
CHAMO ----------- A08064
SUREFIRED ------- A08370
DimeRazorback --- A08729
Jethro ----------- A08744
Mike 208 --------- A08837
AEHaas ---------- A08861
Rocketman ------- A09038
RainerWahnsinn -- A09061
evening_snow ---- A11371
Hef -------------- A12110
jhc37013 -------- A12750


----------



## gsxrac (Jul 30, 2009)

A02118 :thumbsup:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks mate :thumbsup:


----------



## dlee96 (Jul 30, 2009)

X02147


----------



## MSaxatilus (Jul 30, 2009)

X01450 :twothumbs

MSax


----------



## SarcoBlaster (Jul 30, 2009)

X01483


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks guys, list updated!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jul 30, 2009)

X00789 :devil:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 30, 2009)

That's a nice one!

:thumbsup:


----------



## hook63 (Jul 30, 2009)

x00603


----------



## MSaxatilus (Jul 30, 2009)

PSM always thinks his is bigger!! :wave:

MSax


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks hook63.

gsxrac, did you have to wait for yours to come from back order?
Or did you get yours in the first run?


----------



## Not So Bright (Jul 30, 2009)

X00885

from the first run


----------



## MaxLight (Jul 30, 2009)

X00978


----------



## Chao (Jul 30, 2009)

X02070


----------



## gsxrac (Jul 30, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> Thanks hook63.
> 
> gsxrac, did you have to wait for yours to come from back order?
> Or did you get yours in the first run?



Mine was backordered. Just hit my doorstep yesterday! So far judging from the other thread the X marked the first run and A seems to be the second batch


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 30, 2009)

It seems so!
:thumbsup:

Thanks MaxLight and Chao


----------



## Scotty007 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey, you can add mine to the list...

A02168

Thanks


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 30, 2009)

Done!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Scotty007 (Jul 30, 2009)

This is actually a REALLY good idea...i like this, but you may get overwhelmed by responses cause you know how many people bought an LX2 who happen to be on CPF...


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm prepared!

Plus, it doesn't have to be updated instantly 

Most replies will probably come when I am either asleep or at work anyway lol


----------



## BRO (Jul 30, 2009)

A02755


----------



## freeride21a (Jul 31, 2009)

And..for my first post... and boy what a light.

A03228

Got it Wednesday the 29th, ordered it on the 21st.


----------



## Ctrain (Jul 31, 2009)

Finally I have one of these puppies!!! :naughty:
Came from eBay instead of waiting til I got to Hawaii (Bloody UK customs stung me tho)

This is one beautiful light! probably the best light I've owned sine having an M6 many years ago! ...Its a keeeeeeper!:twothumbs

Serial# A03118


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks freeride21a and Ctrain :thumbsup:

Nice pics Ctrain to! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gsxrac (Jul 31, 2009)

freeride21a said:


> And..for my first post... and boy what a light.
> 
> A03228
> 
> Got it Wednesday the 29th, ordered it on the 21st.



:wave: :welcome: Hope you enjoy your light!


----------



## Bushman5 (Jul 31, 2009)

whats the idea behind a serial number registry? :thinking: is this like registering a firearm?


----------



## gsxrac (Jul 31, 2009)

Bushman5 said:


> whats the idea behind a serial number registry? :thinking: is this like registering a firearm?



I know with a couple its been to see just how many landed in CPF'ers hands. and for this one I think its original intentions were to further our knowledge of the serial number system and the annodizing differences and possible a change in the warmth of the emitter?

BUT last time I checked theres an ongoing discussion of another type on this subject in the underground.


----------



## DM51 (Jul 31, 2009)

Ctrain... nice photos, but they are too large. Please resize them to 800 x 800 pixels max.


----------



## SarcoBlaster (Jul 31, 2009)

What is the difference between the A and X prefixes?


----------



## Robert_M (Jul 31, 2009)

X01727

ordered: June 27th 
received: July 1st

It would be cool if the date was posted as well so that we can attempt to see if X is indeed the first production run.

Thanks.


----------



## gsxrac (Jul 31, 2009)

So far X was first run and everybody with backordered LX2's has received an A


----------



## Scotty007 (Jul 31, 2009)

gsxrac said:


> So far X was first run and everybody with backordered LX2's has received an A


 

A02168

Yup, i ordered on July 3rd and recieved the light on July 29th!


----------



## henry1960 (Jul 31, 2009)

X01794


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 31, 2009)

Robert and Henry, you have been added!
Thanks guys! :thumbsup:

I have updated my original post, indicating the factual data that we have collected so far from eveybodies help! :thumbsup:

There is a 'clip issue' apparent with some of the "A" serial numbered units, so I have added this information for people aswell!

:thumbsup:


----------



## willrx (Aug 1, 2009)

*X01515*


----------



## alflys2 (Aug 1, 2009)

X00399


----------



## go_to_the_light (Aug 2, 2009)

mines an X00527


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 2, 2009)

willrx, alflys2 and go to the light, you are all added :thumbsup:


----------



## geigercount (Aug 2, 2009)

Just got mine Friday

A02924


----------



## JakeGMCHD (Aug 2, 2009)

X01518


----------



## Harry999 (Aug 3, 2009)

X00732


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 4, 2009)

List updated thanks guys!


----------



## Kiwi_sg (Aug 4, 2009)

*X01547*


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 4, 2009)

Added mate :thumbsup:


----------



## black bolt (Aug 4, 2009)

X01770 :thumbsup:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 4, 2009)

Done buddy!

:thumbsup:


----------



## lightwolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Today I have my LX2 collected by customs. 

Unfortunately, the usual color shift for anodizing. 
*Nevertheless, I'm enthusiastic.*

My Serial # A03114


----------



## Numbers (Aug 7, 2009)

I just received # A03616 

BUT
I need your help. Could any of you comment - in the Surefire LX2 (part2) thread - on my post #365 and #371 over there regarding the green rings in my light.
Thanks


----------



## Khabbi (Aug 7, 2009)

A03157 here!! :twothumbs


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 8, 2009)

A02746 right here, don't know what my first one had....


----------



## criollo (Aug 8, 2009)

*X00895* :thumbsup:

:thanks:


----------



## trailblazer (Aug 8, 2009)

A02992, I also had to push the pocket clip down.


----------



## prime77 (Aug 9, 2009)

X01765 for me.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks all :thumbsup:

List updated!


----------



## 1catquak (Aug 9, 2009)

X01526

great light!!!!!

what the L2 should have been


----------



## l2icel3all (Aug 9, 2009)

X02055


----------



## cue003 (Aug 10, 2009)

X02235
X01762


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 10, 2009)

List updated!

Thanks for the additions!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big_Ed (Aug 10, 2009)

I got mine just under an hour ago!

A02583.

Near perfect white tint!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 10, 2009)

Added you Big_Ed :thumbsup:


----------



## subiedriver1990 (Aug 11, 2009)

X02129 here!


----------



## xpawel18x (Aug 11, 2009)

Just received mine.

A03593

Pocket clip is pushed in. Anodization mismatch isn't that bad. I like it!


----------



## johndoeslo (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi all,

My number is *A02467*. Thanks for this thread!

-John


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 13, 2009)

Updated, thanks guys!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mikey V (Aug 13, 2009)

My LX2 is # X01259


----------



## youreacrab (Aug 13, 2009)

X01258


----------



## EuroBeetle (Aug 13, 2009)

XO 1752


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 13, 2009)

Updated thanks guys!

:thumbsup:


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 14, 2009)

Just got mine yesterday and my number is

A06699


----------



## .:R32driver (Aug 29, 2009)

ive got s/n A03411.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 30, 2009)

Updated guys, thanks for the input :thumbsup:


----------



## steerpike999 (Sep 10, 2009)

A02593
G'Day from Aus.


----------



## RobertM (Sep 10, 2009)

A04004 checking in 

Mine too was a backordered one.


----------



## sylvain (Sep 10, 2009)

A02838


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 10, 2009)

List updated!

Thanks guys!

:thumbsup:


----------



## BST07 (Sep 10, 2009)

A06715!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 10, 2009)

:thumbsup:

Done!


----------



## Vesper (Sep 11, 2009)

*A*02612


----------



## Ken2step (Sep 11, 2009)

*A02798*

Got mine Aug 10th, 2009

lovecpf


----------



## G23fan (Sep 12, 2009)

A07451 here. 
Love it!!!


----------



## wfish (Sep 12, 2009)

A06488


----------



## Lightingguy321 (Sep 12, 2009)

A03313


----------



## It01Firefox (Sep 20, 2009)

Picked mine up at Spyder Tactical Supply.

Serial#: A06328


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 20, 2009)

List updated!

Thanks guys!

:thumbsup:


----------



## EV_007 (Sep 20, 2009)

A02743


----------



## Litbobber (Sep 21, 2009)

A02850 got mine about a week ago,very nice light I love it.

Thanks


----------



## pulstar (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice tint, anno a little bit mismatched, and brither than nitecore extreme r2! 

Finally: A07247


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 28, 2009)

Updated the list again!

Thanks guys!

:thumbsup:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 5, 2009)

I just received my new LX2 

Serial A08729.

Let me say this!
The ano is PERFECT!

A little more silver than my other LX2 and my A2L.

Pocket clip is well installed.

And the tint is white!
Not blue, green, yellow, purple.
White!

The beam is also a lot more like my malkoff, with more defined spill.
My original, has a very promonent hotspot, and smooth spill.
This one sort of works in steps, if that makes sense.

The lanyard ring is also a lot less tight than my original LX2, like my A2L.

Also, it came VERY well lubed!

I'm in love again!


----------



## zven (Oct 6, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> The beam is also a lot more like my malkoff, with more defined spill.
> My original, has a very promonent hotspot, and smooth spill.
> This one sort of works in steps, if that makes sense.
> 
> The lanyard ring is also a lot less tight than my original LX2, like my A2L.



Two questions for you. First, regarding the spill: I'm pretty sure I know what you mean with the "steps" (describes my M60 pretty well) - how wide is the spill on your new LX2? Is it wider than your first LX2 (and other SF TIR lights), or does it approach the spread of the Malkoff?

And second, when you say the lanyard ring was less tight, is it to the point of freely spinning, or does it still stay in place reasonably well when not otherwise interfered with?

Thanks!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 6, 2009)

I will compare the spill of them when it gets dark for you 

As for the lanyard ring, it doesn't freely spin, however when the lanyard is attached the weight of it is enough for it to 'roll' rather than stay fixed in the position it was left in :thumbsup:


----------



## Lazyboy (Oct 6, 2009)

A06901


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry for the delay zven!

I checked it out last night, but there was a thunderstorm so I had to shut down the computer and went to bed before getting the laptop out 

The spill is still the same as my original, the beam is just a little more 'ringy'.
My first LX2 has a beautiful, smooth beam.
Solid hotspot, and smooth flood (you can see this in my beamshots)

My new one however, is a little ringy, and has the 'steps' alike the malkoffs I was talking about yesterday.

I will do a white wall comparison shot, in the near future :thumbsup:


Lazyboy, I will add you now


----------



## sonrider657 (Oct 6, 2009)

I have A07157

The beam is amazing but the anodizing looks like crap and I hate the tailcap design and the cheap plastic lanyard thing.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 6, 2009)

Done :thumbsup:

It is unfortuante that so many people are unhappy about the ano.

I do believe that they must be working on it a little thought, after receiving my new example.
It is pretty much 100% matched.


----------



## zven (Oct 6, 2009)

Hm, so basically the difference between the spill beams is only in the steps/rings? Or does the new one have a little less drastic/a little wider of a transition from hotspot to spill, too?

Makes me curious how mine will turn out when I'm able to get one...


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 6, 2009)

You are correct, the only difference is the 'rings' :thumbsup:

Just not as 'pretty' in other words :nana:


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 6, 2009)

The LX2 I bought a month plus ago exhibits a ringy beam profile too. But I am not complaining since in actual use I don't even notice it at all.


----------



## njet212 (Oct 26, 2009)

*A06879* :naughty:


----------



## Hero (Oct 27, 2009)

A08278


----------



## ss355 (Oct 29, 2009)

A06312

My anodizing is mismatched, but it doesn't bother me. My concern is about the performance of the light, and that it does nicely. 

Regarding the lanyard ring, mine spins freely, but the ring on my L2 is snug.

Coincidentally, receipts for my L2 and LX2 are only two days from being a year apart. 

Scott


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 29, 2009)

A02130  I'm a bit late but here I am!


----------



## iapyx (Oct 30, 2009)

Here's my LX2 serial number: A06872


----------



## Jethro (Oct 30, 2009)

Sign me up on the registry: *A08744*


----------



## pipspeak (Oct 30, 2009)

X01535


----------



## run4jc (Oct 30, 2009)

Count me in...A03408


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 30, 2009)

List updated :thumbsup:


----------



## MaxLight (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks to CPF Member DayLo, I now have Serial number A02301

MaxLight


----------



## evening_snow (Nov 14, 2009)

A11371 

Thanks guys for steering me in the right direction. 1st SF . And get this, being poor and all - this is my Christmas present and my wife agreed to let me open it now, but only for tonight, then it gets hidden till Christmas. If that isn't patience I don't know what is. But I think I'll manage alright because I got a Jet -I pro V3 (Q3 5A) a couple days ago and it's pretty wicked awesome. I don't think I could have done better for my first two "real" flashlights . Thanks again!


----------



## pjandyho (Nov 16, 2009)

evening_snow said:


> A11371
> 
> Thanks guys for steering me in the right direction. 1st SF . And get this, being poor and all - this is my Christmas present and my wife agreed to let me open it now, but only for tonight, then it gets hidden till Christmas. If that isn't patience I don't know what is. But I think I'll manage alright because I got a Jet -I pro V3 (Q3 5A) a couple days ago and it's pretty wicked awesome. I don't think I could have done better for my first two "real" flashlights . Thanks again!


You mean your wife got you an LX2 for Christmas? :wow:

You lucky guy. I wish my wife would allow me to get a light for myself for Christmas at least.


----------



## SUREFIRED (Nov 20, 2009)

LX2 A08370 over here!


----------



## Mike 208 (Dec 21, 2009)

Just arrived today - serial #A08837.


----------



## jhc37013 (Dec 22, 2009)

* A12750*

Got mine a couple days ago from spyder tactical perfect ano and beam.
Glad the plastic lanyard ring spins freely or would not be able to twist tail while using lanyard.


----------



## RainerWahnsinn (Dec 22, 2009)

A09061


----------



## AEHaas (Dec 22, 2009)

A08861

aehaas


----------



## Hef (Dec 23, 2009)

Stopped by the local Fun Shop today to look around and a LX2 followed me home. The owner made me a deal I could'nt refuse $139.95 otd!!!

This freaking light is awesome!!!!

A12110


----------



## CHAMO (Dec 25, 2009)

A08064 here... :twothumbs


----------



## jmerq9999 (Dec 25, 2009)

A07723


----------



## ValhallaPrime (Dec 25, 2009)

X00742 Here, fellas. 

I love it, but I need to send it in.....The pocket/belt clip snapped off in just normal tac-bag usage, and I can't lock in my high anymore, only avail through push (and hold). 

This thing has legs; got mid-summer, and I'm only on my third set of LiPri's. The low is ridiculously useful as a normal beam.


----------



## Rocketman (Dec 26, 2009)

A09038


----------



## DimeRazorback (Dec 26, 2009)

List updated everyone! :thumbsup:

Thank you for all of the additions!


----------



## satisfied (Jan 4, 2010)

Just got mine today, Perfect light & finish is spot on through out :twothumbs

A14458

ordered 12/26/09 received 01/04/10 (Ebay)


----------



## stldnder (Jan 24, 2010)

A07577. Proud owner since 1/21/10!


----------



## Erich1B (Jan 24, 2010)

A16107


----------



## jac2001 (Mar 8, 2010)

*A10549*


----------



## webs (Mar 11, 2010)

A15823


----------



## pauliedoggs (Apr 23, 2010)

A18513 Purchased 4/21/10


----------



## cmd (Apr 23, 2010)

A19003 purchased April 10, 2010 (thanks battery junction :twothumbs)


----------



## luckycaribou (May 13, 2010)

Just received mine yesterday and couldn't be happier. Thanks to everyone one here for all the info helping me decide on my purchase.:twothumbs

A20388


----------



## MrBenchmark (May 13, 2010)

A15792. Forgot about this thread until it popped back up...


----------



## imgadgetman (May 14, 2010)

A08758. Owned for several months but just started carrying it. Perfect white.
imgadgetman


----------



## DanTSX (May 14, 2010)

A19192

Have had it about a month, and very happy.


----------



## 021411 (May 19, 2010)

Add me to the list if anyone is still updating this.. 

A20771


----------



## BeeEm (May 22, 2010)

Mine is X00371.


----------



## oldways (May 25, 2010)

A16601


----------



## astanapane (May 26, 2010)

hello all,

this is *A06825*


----------



## jinwlgnss (May 26, 2010)

Got mine about a week ago

A15390


----------



## astanapane (May 27, 2010)

I think :thinking: someone needs to update the list :candle:

ole ole ole


----------



## DimeRazorback (May 27, 2010)

Sorry all, I will try to at my first available opportunity. 

I don't have many free minutes in my life at the moment.


----------



## bullettproof (Jun 5, 2010)

Got mine today serial number A22335 looks like mines the newest one


----------



## LocoDuck (Aug 13, 2010)

First SF. First hr with it :twothumbs 

SN A24580


----------



## DeadButAlive (Aug 14, 2010)

Mine is A22597


----------



## experimentjon (Aug 14, 2010)

I'll play. I've got A03975. It's a fantastic pocket sized thrower.


----------



## PeaceOfMind (Aug 14, 2010)

I didn't realize there was an LX2 serial number registry.

Mine is A13652, bought sometime last winter (2009)


----------



## GadgetGeek (Aug 14, 2010)

Ok, I'm # A24157, received 8/11/2010..


----------



## chris23 (Aug 14, 2010)

*A13647*, had about since Jan. '09, love this light, my edc along with a streamlight microstream


----------



## arek98 (Aug 14, 2010)

*A08746* purchased about half year ago at B&H on Manhattan


----------



## fullpost (Aug 15, 2010)

A08864
bought it in march this year


----------



## knucklehead87 (Sep 9, 2010)

my 3rd SF! A20157


----------



## Wetterman (Oct 22, 2010)

A29189 bought 10/8/2010. Has the newer style SureFire logo on it.


----------



## billbunton (Oct 22, 2010)

A26779 here, ordered 10/16/2010 and received 10/19/2010. New style SureFire logo too.


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 22, 2011)

Got mine in a trade just recently DRB, and found this thread after noticing the "odd" S/N, and doing a search... but I'm guessing the "X" models will have a little bit of a collectors value a few years down the road...when there's only a handful of "X's" and thousands of "A" models.

Anyways, heres mine: X00384


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Mar 22, 2011)

A35839

Circa 11/2010

Fine, fine illumination tool.


----------



## APX7000 (Apr 1, 2011)

Received LX2 today April 01, 2011 with serial of: A39222


----------



## Eric242 (Aug 31, 2011)

My LX2 has the serial# A40519.

EDIT: Not mine anymore. Sold it a few month ago.


----------



## tycorrado (Sep 12, 2011)

A46108:wave:


----------



## Dingle1911 (Jun 30, 2012)

A54576 ​here.


----------



## Espionage Studio (Jul 1, 2012)

A19362 count me in ;-)


----------



## AZPops (Jul 2, 2012)

Sorry, hold on for a sec., I gotta get my glasses!


A5460 ....8? No ....6 I think? ... It could be a 5, not sure! ... May be it's a 6. ... Yeah, it's a 6! .... I think?


----------



## Espionage Studio (Jul 2, 2012)

Haha, close enough eh pops ;-)


----------



## Federal LG (Jul 29, 2013)

A63473 here...

I gotta say... why the hell Surefire stopped with the online registration? I always felt myself kind of proud when I went there to register my new lights...


----------



## Grizzman (Jul 29, 2013)

I've had my LX2 for close to a year, but just found this thread. 

The serial number is A59777.

Grizz


----------



## Redhat703 (Jul 29, 2013)

A50385 here


----------



## cland72 (Aug 8, 2014)

*A55211 *checking in :wave:


----------



## Grizzman (Aug 8, 2014)

The original serial number listing hasn't been updated since Dec of 2009, so it looks this this registry has ended.


----------



## cland72 (Aug 8, 2014)

Maybe I'll start a new thread and update it


----------



## Grizzman (Aug 8, 2014)

Go for it!!


----------



## cland72 (Aug 10, 2014)

I PMed DimeRazorback asking for permission to start a new thread. Until then, here's what I've collected from this thread.

Lowest X serial: DimeRazorback X00340
Highest X serial: cue003 X02235
Lowest A serial: gsxrac A02118
Highest A serial: Federal LG A63473

Owner	Serial #
gsxrac	A02118
Sgt. LED	A02130
Scotty007	A02168
MaxLight	A02301
johndoeslo	A02467
Big_Ed	A02583
steerpike999	A02593
Vesper	A02612
EV_007	A02743
KDOG3	A02746
BRO	A02755
Ken2step	A02798
sylvain	A02838
Litbobber	A02850
geigercount	A02924
trailblazer	A02992
lightwolf	A03114
Ctrain	A03118
Khabbi	A03157
freeride21a	A03228
Lightingguy321	A03313
run4jc	A03408
.:R32driver	A03411
xpawel18x	A03593
Numbers	A03616
experimentjon	A03975
RobertM	A04004
ss355	A06312
It01Firefox	A06328
wfish	A06488
pjandyho	A06699
BST07	A06715
astanapane	A06825
iapyx	A06872
njet212	A06879
Lazyboy	A06901
sonrider657	A07157
pulstar	A07247
G23fan	A07451
stldnder	A07577
jmerq9999	A07723
CHAMO	A08064
SUREFIRED	A08370
DimeRazorback	A08729
Jethro	A08744
arek98	A08746
imgadgetman	A08758
Mike 208	A08837
AEHaas	A08861
fullpost	A08864
Rocketman	A09038
RainerWahnsinn A09061
jac2001	A10549
evening_snow	A11371
Hef	A12110
jhc37013	A12750
chris23	A13647
PeaceOfMind	A13652
satisfied	A14458
jinwlgnss	A15390
MrBenchmark	A15792
webs	A15823
Erich1B	A16107
oldways	A16601
pauliedoggs	A18513
cmd	A19003
DanTSX	A19192
EspionageStudio	A19362
knucklehead87	A20157
luckycaribou	A20388
021411	A20771
bullettproof	A22335
DeadButAlive	A22597
GadgetGeek	A24157
LocoDuck	A24580
billbunton	A26779
Wetterman	A29189
Captain Spaulding	A35839
APX7000	A39222
Eric242	A40519
tycorrado	A46108
Redhat703	A50385
Dingle1911	A54576
AZPops	A54606
cland72	A55211
Grizzman	A59777
Federal LG	A63473
DimeRazorback	X00340
BeeEm	X00371
angelofwar	X00384
alflys2 X00399
go to the light	X00527
hook63	X00603
Harry999	X00732
ValhallaPrime	X00742
PoliceScannerMan	X00789
Not So Bright	X00885
criollo	X00895
MaxLight	X00978
youreacrab	X01258
Mikey V	X01259
Msaxatilus	X01450
SarcoBlaster	X01483
willrx	X01515
JakeGMCHD	X01518
1catquak	X01526
pipspeak	X01535
Kiwi_sg	X01547
Robert M	X01727
EuroBeetle	X01752
cue003	X01762
prime77	X01765
black bolt	X01770
henry1960	X01794
l2icel3all	X02055
Chao	X02070
subiedriver1990	X02129
dlee96	X02147
cue003	X02235


----------



## RobertMM (Aug 11, 2014)

A60334 checking in!
I am in the 3rd hour of my runtime test with my LX2 using Keeppower 16650. At this time the output is still over my 120 lumen G2L, 3.65 volts on the cell. I will run til 4hrs. These cells are great for the LX2! Goodbye 16340s.


----------



## cland72 (Aug 11, 2014)

RobertMM said:


> A60334 checking in!
> I am in the 3rd hour of my runtime test with my LX2 using Keeppower 16650. At this time the output is still over my 120 lumen G2L, 3.65 volts on the cell. I will run til 4hrs. These cells are great for the LX2! Goodbye 16340s.



My 16650 doesn't want to seem to slide in my LX2. Did you remove the sticker from the cell?


----------



## 880arm (Aug 11, 2014)

I love the old LX2. Here and old pic of #'s A43439 and A24309


----------



## cland72 (Aug 11, 2014)

Very interesting that the anno is grey on one, and greenish on the other. Nice pic!


----------



## feifei (Aug 11, 2014)

didn't have any surefire products..


----------



## RobertMM (Aug 13, 2014)

cland72 said:


> My 16650 doesn't want to seem to slide in my LX2. Did you remove the sticker from the cell?



They are quite snug, I have to push them in and to get them out I have to smack the tailcap threads against my palm, using the cell's inertia. I didn't remove the sticker, though. If they felt any tighter I wouldn't have pushed it in, As I don't like having to remove the head to poke the cells out. 
After 4hrs cells were 3.45V, quite dim(a bit dimmer than low mode on fresh cells), with an even lower low of about 5 lumens.
Curious thing is when I turn it off, then on again, it goes bright as with a freshly charged cell but only for around 10sec or so, then slowly fades to the previous dim output. 
The Keeppower 16650s circuit also limit V to 4.2, so around 1900mAh. With a protection circuit allowing full 4.35V out of these cells I would expect just a few more minutes on full brightness. Not that my experience sucked: I was impressed, to say the least.
My LX2 also has a greenish hued anodize. Very uniform in color from head to tail though.


----------



## cland72 (Aug 14, 2014)

Well, it's been 4 days and I haven't received a PM back from DimeRazorback, even though he's been actively posting today. I'll wait another 24 hours and if still no response, I'll see about making a new thread.

*Question for admins/mods: if I start a new thread, would it be possible to merge this thread with the new one, but let my OP be the first thing people see? Or if threads are merged, will the posts simply blend in chrnologicial order?*




RobertMM said:


> They are quite snug, I have to push them in and to get them out I have to smack the tailcap threads against my palm, using the cell's inertia. I didn't remove the sticker, though. If they felt any tighter I wouldn't have pushed it in, As I don't like having to remove the head to poke the cells out.
> After 4hrs cells were 3.45V, quite dim(a bit dimmer than low mode on fresh cells), with an even lower low of about 5 lumens.
> Curious thing is when I turn it off, then on again, it goes bright as with a freshly charged cell but only for around 10sec or so, then slowly fades to the previous dim output.
> The Keeppower 16650s circuit also limit V to 4.2, so around 1900mAh. With a protection circuit allowing full 4.35V out of these cells I would expect just a few more minutes on full brightness. Not that my experience sucked: I was impressed, to say the least.
> My LX2 also has a greenish hued anodize. Very uniform in color from head to tail though.



Thanks for the reply Robert. I'll give my 16650s another shot and see if I'm being a nancy about pushing them in all the way, or if my LX2 inner diameter is just smaller than yours.


----------



## Tana (Aug 14, 2014)

So we're registering ???

A27124 LX2 Nichia 219B reporting for duty !!!


----------



## schmanto (Aug 19, 2014)

Mine has the serial number A 51430. I bought it in 2012.


----------



## AZPops (Aug 19, 2014)

Edited to save the mods time as I went a bit off topic, ..... again! ... LOL


Pops


----------



## cland72 (Aug 19, 2014)

New thread is up!

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Serial-Number-Registry&p=4493799#post4493799


----------

